# EC-5 Economy Cam



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Does anyone have any knowledge of the electric Eel EC-5 economy cam. I am wanting some input on what I would need to start with some kind of inspection. I can't put alot in one now. It is one of those things I would not use everyday but when you need one it comes in handy. I ordered th basic Explorer last week, just asking what would I need for larger and deeper uses.
thanks larry

just saw the ec-5 in Cleaner mag


----------

